
Webhosts for Tor Relays Who Are Not; OVH, Hetzner or Scaleway - worldofmatthew
https://worldofmatthew.com/post/tor-relay-webhosts-list/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
7 of the 9 providers listed are marked as 'Non-exit nodes only'. Generaly
speaking, operating a non-exit Tor relay isn't going to cause any issues with
the majority of providers. It's only when operating an exit relay* that things
start getting more ... _problematic_.

*An Exit Node (User --> Tor --> Your Node --> WWW ) vs. a Non-Exit relay (User --> Tor --> Your Node --> Tor )

